# putting up a windbreak



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

I am so stupid I can't even do this without help from MHF. I can't get the poles in the ground! Admittedly I forgot to take a hammer which will no doubt help, but has anyone got some tips to make this easier, especially single handed. As I tried to get one pole in the rest of the thing was pulling it over. I hope no one was watching  
Andrea


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

No Hammer eh........HMMmm....Find a brick or large rock and use as a hammer, if the ground is still too hard, hammer a long screwdriver blade in first and wiggle it about, (the screwdriver blade that is) that should make it easier, failing that........go to the next door neighbor and try very hard to look as though you cant manage.... :lol:


----------



## 88884 (May 10, 2005)

*Windbreak*

If you have the yellow levelling blocks handy, they make a good mallet, I know I've used them!
David


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> No Hammer eh........HMMmm.... if the ground is still too hard, hammer a long screwdriver blade in first and wiggle it about, (the screwdriver blade that is) that should make it easier,


Badger that is as bad as suggesting you use a chisel for opening a tin of paint :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Not easy we know!! Wonder if extensively watering the relevant points in the ground may help... hey, we will try that - worth a try!! there must be a secret to this, not everyone's look as if they are about to give up the ghost at any time..?!! Yours in sympathy...., Ana xx


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Make some guy ropes out of a ball of string, that helps to keep things upright when it's a bit blowy :idea: 

Regards M&D


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Or............

Get one of these:

outwell.com

go to TENTS and scroll to the bottom to windscreens

They only have small spikes which push in easily and they fold up into a bag really small.

BTW a small mallet only costs a few pounds

A


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Don't bother with hammers and mallets..go to a car boot and get a LUMP HAMMER....lots of clout and I got 2 for £1.00


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Got to agree with badger after using a mallet for some time I switched to a lump hammer and it does a much better job

Andrew


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

The problem with the poles is that they're made of fat, thick-as-yer-thumb wood, cheap but unsuitable.
Chuggalugs has found a good one, but any substantial steel rod to replace your existing wooden poles would be the answer.


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Make sure it's the pointy end down.

Sorry couldn't resist it.

Lump hammer rules.

Trevor


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

yep also use \a lump hammer and rock pegs Smashed the wooden malet and the plastic pegs three tent back

First make a hole with a 9" rock peg & hammer enlarge the hole by rotating the peg in the hole 
Then gently tap t he pole into the hole
Pull the Wind sheild out to the next peg mark where you are going to bray the peg in for the next hole 

But then you have left tha hammer at home

Nick a sutiable rock from the shore and make the hole using a screwdriver

GUy lines are good if you are in soft ground
Windsheild would not stand up out side just now its blowing 1/2 gale & raining


----------



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

Many thanks for all the ideas - especially wiggling about - if nothing else it may attract help :lol: At least I know I am not the only one.
It was easier with a hammer this weekend but the grass was really hard where it had been driven across. I think some sort of spike to get it started maybe the answer, tho I do try to keep what I carry to the minimum.
I was thinking about guy ropes but suspect children would fall over them and dogs would dismantle them.
Thanks again
Andrea.


----------

